# SOS!!! mon mac ne veut plus se connecter a internet!



## andrea9andy (29 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour a tous

J ' ai besoin d'aide svp!

Voila, j'ai fait l'acquisition en juin 2010 de mon superbe macbook pro. Tout fonctionnait bien jusqu'a hier...en effet,apres qu'il se soit mis en veille, j'ai insere une carte SD pour mettre des photos, ça a buggue donc j'ai force a quitter et ensuite je n'arrivais plus a me connecter a internet en wifi, alors que depuis mon ipod touch j'y arrive parfaitement...j'ai fait les diagnostic reseau et il est bon...je ne sais pas trop quoi faire, je suis novice dans les mac.Des que j'essaye de lancer adium, skype ou quoi que ce soit qui necessite internet...RIEN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




j'ai eteint et redemarre...rien
j'ai desactive et reactive airport...rien non plus
J'ai safari 5.0.3 et mac OSX 10.6.4


SVP AIDEZ MOI...je suis a l'etranger en erasmus et je ne sais pas a qui m'adresser autre que vous!

Merci


----------



## twinworld (29 Novembre 2010)

vous êtes allé voir dans les préférences réseaux ? 
préférences système > réseau
il y a quoi qui est indiqué ?

et si jamais, il y a souvent des centres informatiques dans les fac.


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Novembre 2010)

Est ce que dans "préférences système > réseau" Airport est activé (point vert) ?

Damned ! twinworld a dégainé plus vite !  ;-)


----------



## andrea9andy (29 Novembre 2010)

c'est bon ça remarche, c'etait pas mon mac mais le reseau ,il a suffit de debrancher et rebrancher le routeur! Merci pour vos reponses


----------

